# Not my composition, but a template mockup test



## Simon Ravn (Sep 8, 2011)

Not my composition, but...

Have been reworking my template a lot during the past months, now I have two PC's running as VEP slaves running Kontakt and PLAY.

So, to try to get a feeling and tweak the balance of my new template, I wanted to try a mockup of one of my favourite energetic tracks, "Race to Old New York" from "Final Fantasy" by Elliot Goldenthal. This is one crazy track - the speed, the harmonics, the sound... it's just amazing.

If you don't know it, now is the time to go find it! It is so much more raw and dynamic compared to what I managed to achieve. Those tremolo-ostinatos are pretty amazing. All brass is Hollywood Brass, woodwinds are SI + custom, strings are custom too - could do with a bit of portamentos, but not legato in these samples so would have to use Hollywood Strings and they are probably too big sounding for this cue.

Anyway, here is what I ended up with (only the first 50 seconds - you gotta find the real deal to get the rest) - lots of guesses along the way as to who are playing what, just going for the overall balance and sound.

http://www.simonravn.com/media/SR-OldNewYork-mockup.mp3


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds really good, but it is incredibly low in volume. 

Was this all done ITB, or summed through a summing box or console?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 8, 2011)

ITB - I knew it was low but since it was a single bounce directly to file I didnt bother with loading it back in and gain it. Buy yeah, it should probably be gained 12 dB.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 9, 2011)

Actually it is not low in volume? I just imported it into AVID and it peaks around -4db digital. But it could probably do with some EQ'ing in the bottom end and then a 6db gain overall.


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe a pro/consumer, or -10/+4 thing? I don't know....I actually imported the mp3 into Cubase, and the waveform was, well, pratically non-existent...:lol:


----------



## lux (Sep 9, 2011)

i would have loved to hear this, i'm always interested to templates, even more if it comes from you. Simon any chance to have it back?


----------



## clarkcontrol (Sep 9, 2011)

+1

Especially since final fantasy is probably my favorite non-jw film score. I love watching that DVD with the music only track. Amazing stuff. Very forward looking film music IMO. 

Clark


----------



## PMortise (Sep 9, 2011)

+2


----------



## José Herring (Sep 9, 2011)

I heard it last night. At first I thought that the mockup was cluttered and lines hard to hear. Then I heard the original and it was the same way, but a tad more lively dynamic wise. I don't this is the best piece to balance a template with. But, judging from what I heard I would say that the trumpets are set a tiny bit too low in Simon's template and the inner strings probably could stand out a little more. It's a very "balanced" template with nothing really standing out. Maybe its just me but when things like trumpets come in I want it to tear the roof off at the higher dynamics. Kind of like they do in the original.

Jose


----------



## Vartio (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd love to hear this too... is it possible to get it back up again?


----------



## Christof (Sep 10, 2011)

me too I would love to hear it, I adore the original!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry, it's back up - gained it and EQ'ed it a bit.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 10, 2011)

Jose, and thanks for the tips. Agree on the "inner strings" and trumpets!


----------



## sevaels (Sep 10, 2011)

This score has been a study of mine for some time. I just love it. 

Your main issue seems to be the lack of air in places for the strings (only parts of teh strings - probably because you're going in and out of custom stuff) and brass.. o[]) 

Well done Simon!


----------



## José Herring (Sep 10, 2011)

Simon Ravn @ Sat Sep 10 said:


> Jose, and thanks for the tips. Agree on the "inner strings" and trumpets!



Small points really mostly personal preference. I think the inner strings give a piece more depth and trumpets if used should call attention to themselves when they enter. But, in all honesty I thought the mockup so good that I had a hard time finding anything at all wrong with it. One of those that if you hadn't said it was samples I would have thought that you had a fair bit of live instruments mixed in. Accents, articulations and things that I look for in a live performance are all there. Very good work. Captured about 80% of the original if not more.


----------



## lux (Sep 10, 2011)

it sounds great. I have no idea of the original.


----------



## Farkle (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi, all!

First, Simon, congratulations on tackling and succeeding with, frankly, a very difficult piece to mockup!  I am a huge fan of this score, and this cue in particular.

I think you got the feel of the piece, definitely, and it's mocked up at a very convincing level. I'm A/B'ing it right now with the CD, and there are a couple of areas you might want to think about. Some are within your control, some might not be.

1. Goldenthal's track sounds fuller and "darker" than yours. I think that's because it was recorded with the LSO at Lyndhurst hall. Now, I *thought* that Albion was also recorded there (in fact, that's why I bought it, I'm a sucker for the Lyndhurst/LSO sound you hear in Batman and FF the Movie), but Hollywood Brass is most definitely not recorded in that dark, epic room feel. So, you may need to grab Spaces or the Bricasti impulses, and run your Hollywood brass through some darker verbs to get that dark, London Symphony Orchestra sound.

2. The strings don't feel like they have quite as much "in your face scraping the string" energy as the recording, I'm thinking that layering those biting, driving spiccatos or staccatos from LASS would really amp up the drive. Maybe just a little more bite. Alternately, you could try eq'ing your strings to bring out more of the bite (high mids, perhaps? maybe a boost at 5-6k?).

3. If this is a transcription by ear, with no reference score, then you have a HELL of an ear, Simon! You got all the cool voicings, the spacings of the brass, the harmonic progression. 

4. in the A' section, where the brass states the theme, I think there are some missing timpani rolls and bass drum rolls and ruffs. Nothing too major, just check the original recording again.

Again, Simon, a really kick butt mockup, of a very difficult and rewarding cue! Congratulations!


----------

